# deworming on a full moon?



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

Has anyone heard of having better results deworming on a full moon because the worms are more active?


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I have heard of that yes, but have never seen anything proven. I think the best strategy is to do regular fecal counts and rotate your dewormer to prevent drug resistance.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

How do the worms know it is a full moon? Isn't it dark inside the horse? :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

ohh i dunno trailhorserider, if your an arab or my thoroughbred your tail always seems to be up so who knows how much of a view the little critters really get haha :L


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

HAHAHAHA I love the above 2 posts  and if I had a dollar for every time I have stared at the rude end of an arab (who constantly seem to pooping from excitement) and felt like a total pervert......
Really though? Full moon? Next thing the DOWT (Department of Old Wives Tales) will tell us that the worms that are shed on the full moon will go all hairy, howl at the moon and kick vampires butts....
perhaps this is how Stephnie Meyer came up with Twilight, heavens knows those books belong on a muck heap......... 


yeah yeah, I hate twilight


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

You will be surprised what the faze of the moon will effect. It has to do something with the gravitational pull or something. Don't know the techy term. 
Don't know about the worming, but being from a long line of farmers, everything has to do with the moon fazes. I know from years of working on a farm that ole true farmers check the almanac for most things.
Fence posts if set on the right days will set like they are in cement. You want to plant on the growing of the moon, and get your hair cut on the decrease of the moon, and always cut calves when the signs are in the feet.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

waterbuggies-that's interesting, who knows maybe this full moon thing has some merrit. 
What signs would you see in the calves feet?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

old wives tale, myth, shall i go on? haha you can try it though, see it it works! maybe try on a blue moon too because then, the worms are even more active.

dont worry about it though, worm when you need to.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

This is not a "full moon" old wives tale, but..... 
Many years ago when I was into canning my vegies from the garden, I was canning maybe my 9th-10th canner full of jars. This was over a 1-2 week period. Anyway... this one day every jar I tried to can did NOT seal and I was absolutely stunned! I had been canning for days/weeks and had not had a situation like this. My friend who was my canning guide asked if I was on my period. when I said yes, she said. well there you go!! I was flabbergasted!! she told me that her mother had always told her not to can when you were on your period. That the canning would sometimes not do well.
I had never really believed this sort of thing, but I had NO OTHER explaination. I had canned these jars just like I had canned countless others. 

So maybe "old wives" know something!

Rhonda


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha thats odd ^ apparently your behavior changes when you are on though. And, ladies, your riding improves!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine doesnt. Im always concerned about making a mess of my beloved saddle!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

haha you might be on to something there speedy :L but the last time i rode with my period (i normally dont cause i get pain so crippling ive been admitted to hopital) my legs did. not. move. haha but bubbles was being a sh*thead and i lost a stirrup when she decided that she was distancing without my hand at it and took off one (and a half) strides too early i got run over she effed off to the gate and i got up swearing my mouth off covered in mud on one side and already had a bruise forming on my kidney after 5 mins. i rode again with more determination and she was like uh ohhh im in trouble. i found out a few weeks later the reason i was in so much pain was cause i had broken my ribs in the fall. funny thing is i didnt feel the pain till the next day when i rode my friends pony (im soooo thankful her mum only let me walk).

But i was suprised i stuck for as long as i did lol, maybe it was cause of my period :L


----------

